# how to get cable tv in a cable internet connection



## bishnu_rath (Mar 6, 2005)

hi guys

in bhubaneswar cable net(256 kbps shared) is the new buzzword as its price slashed drastically last month.
dataone also launched but not available yet.
my cable operator has different packages such as:

1.internet+cable tv Rs.675/- per month
2.only internet Rs.500/- per month
etc.........

so i want to take the 2nd package & also want to enjoy cable tv.  
has anybody tried this?if yes then please give detail information.

my cable tv website is ortel.net
on its faq page it is written that don't try this unless our thechnician installed a special filter
otherwise ur tv set may get damaged.


i also want to raise a debate wheather dataone is good or cablenet.


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 6, 2005)

Ur cable guy will give u two wires one for Net & other for normal Cable TV. If u want TV on PC u will have to use TV Tuner Card


----------



## bishnu_rath (Mar 6, 2005)

@babumuchhala:

don't be hurry.try to visualize my problem.
if u take only internet connection then u get a single wire.
how to get cable tv from the single wire meant for the internet.

only a splitter will work or any special filter required.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 6, 2005)

Listen buddy, dont be a miser. Just go for the second plan. You dont wanna mess up your computer do you? When I got my cable internet connection, after three days, my PC monitor display started vibrating like hell. Then I discovered that the wire connecting the LAN card to the cable modem was hot as hell. My LAN card was fried. Luckily no harm to my PC. So stay safe. 

And for the record, I am on the 500/- p.m. scheme of Ortel.


----------



## ishaan (Mar 7, 2005)

go 2 download.com u can find some software dere wich lets u view all da free channels of a ltta countries thru da net n from indian channels u can get DD n stuff but there r many good channels from other coutnries also

but this is not a substitute for normal TV cuz u wont b able 2 get all da channels of indian tv like star,sony,zee,etc


----------



## valtea (Mar 7, 2005)

i wonder if you will be able to view channels from internet (will your internet speed be enought?)


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 7, 2005)

valtea said:
			
		

> i wonder if you will be able to view channels from internet (will your internet speed be enought?)



I can gurantee that he can watch most of the streaming video with the connection that he has. I am on the same scheme and I am able to watch most of teh steaming content on net w/o problem. Just a little sacrifice in quality as I am forced to go for the lo-fi version.


----------



## daj123 (Mar 9, 2005)

guys, you are talking about bandwidth/download intensive applications. Remember that you have only 600MB of free downloads


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 9, 2005)

is any BB is ther which gives unlimited dload per month in 500 rs..ok may be its Bandwidth be less like 64 , 80 to 100 Kbps....or upto 128 Kbps.....

if anyone nos then tell ,,i m in Gandhinagar...near a'bad in gujarat...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 9, 2005)

daj123 said:
			
		

> guys, you are talking about bandwidth/download intensive applications. Remember that you have only 600MB of free downloads


You missed a small point...we have got free downloads from 11PM to 7AM. Anything that you download withing this time frame is not included in the 600Mb limit. 
Last checked, I had downloaded 5.6Gb worth of data using BT in Feb! So you see, the 600Mb limit is not such a big hinderance after all!


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 9, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> You missed a small point...we have got free downloads from 11PM to 7AM. Anything that you download withing this time frame is not included in the 600Mb limit.
> Last checked, I had downloaded 5.6Gb worth of data using BT in Feb! So you see, the 600Mb limit is not such a big hinderance after all!



@ctl_alt_del:::is that is(night free) also for bsnl dataone? or any other near me at gandhinagr/a'bad?

plz tell me abt 500 rs i can also change my dialup ok?


----------



## neerajvohra (Mar 10, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Listen buddy, dont be a miser. Just go for the second plan. You dont wanna mess up your computer do you? When I got my cable internet connection, after three days, my PC monitor display started vibrating like hell. Then I discovered that the wire connecting the LAN card to the cable modem was hot as hell. My LAN card was fried. Luckily no harm to my PC. So stay safe.
> 
> And for the record, I am on the 500/- p.m. scheme of Ortel.



Well Said mate


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 10, 2005)

@neeraj: expirience buddy! 

@parth: sorry mate, no idea about that.


----------



## paid (Mar 12, 2005)

Some good softwares to watch tv channels on Net are
CTube! and WorldOnline TV sadly non of the popular Indian channels except DD is in the list also these softwares are shareware.


----------

